# Does dust effect FPS lag in games?



## Annedroid (Nov 5, 2010)

I've read around and heard that dust stuck in your PC can cause bad FPS lag, which is what im having. (constant 60FPS>10~20 in 5 mins of play). I checked the heat using a program when it was lagging:

http://yfrog.com/7eheatduringfpsp

I tried cleaning my PC before using cotten buds but it didn't really work. So if I used some compressed air, do you think it will fix my massive FPS LAG problem? If so, what's the best way? Also if this is not the case, what else could I try, i've had this problem for a week.

My computer with windows 7 upgraded: http://www.acerdirect.co.uk/Acer_Re..._X3_640GB_3GB_VHP_A1-98.3FM7Z.UCP/version.asp


----------



## ajax088 (Sep 18, 2010)

short answer yes.

long:

compare your specs to recommended specs.

lag can be caused by hardware either not being good enough, settings to high or overheating.

check your temps using any 1 of the free temp tools online, if it's high then clean out all fans and heatsinks with compressed air, make sure nothing blocks the gpu/cpu fan and think about adding better or more fans.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What games are you playing and at what settings? you have a very low end video card and thats probably the reason for the lag.

However dust acts as an insulator and keeps heat inside, if there is enough it can make your computer overheat and lag.

Based on your temps your video card looks to be over heating, can you post a picture of the inside of your case?


----------



## Annedroid (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been playing one online game for a year at high detail at 60FPS constant no drop ever. http://s4.en.alaplaya.net/download

I'm going to get a compressed air can to try clean inside, if I still have problems i'll take a picture of the inside.


----------



## Annedroid (Nov 5, 2010)

i looked and found out I think I have two cards.


NVIDIA GeForce G100
NVIDIA GeForce 9200

I still need to clean it out, but should I be looking to buying better, and what would you suggest?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are gonna but a better video card you will have to upgrade your power supply as well what are you looking to spend on an upgrade?

You also have a slim case so post a pic of the internals so we can determine if you can use a standard psu.

Make sure you clean out the video card that is the most important part to clean right now.


----------



## Annedroid (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I cleaned out my PC using a compressed air can, all seemed good a lot came out. Went on my game it seemed fixed for about 40 mins. Intill it went back to its old ways. But this time low FPS for 2 mins then high from 5~10 mins. This is really odd, as it varies then goes up like nothing has happened.

Here's the inside of my pc after I cleaned it:
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/9897/dsc03344w.jpg

What could I do to fix a problem with something that was fine for over a year. Also what graphics cards would you recommend.


----------



## ajax088 (Sep 18, 2010)

it could be your hardware is overheating, the fans are spinning faster to try and cool the components and so after time it gets better.

you could try setting your fans in the bios to run at max all the time.

your hardware sucks but, you might wanna upgrade.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you provide some info on your computer, like the model? I can't get the link in the first post to open.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

The first link works fine for me.

Can you take your temperatures again, while your computer is dust free. Take it while idle, and then when experiencing this lag while in game. 

Your GPU is what Nvidia likes to call a mGPU, or a motherboard graphics processing unit. It really isn't suitable to play games. The Nvidia mGPU's seem to overheat a lot too. 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_8200_mgpu_us.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you blow out your power supply as well? (the thing in the top of the photo)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, your PSU isn't suitable for a GPU upgrade, and by the looks of the case, it doesn't look like it could fit a standard PSU.


----------



## Annedroid (Nov 5, 2010)

it seems to be getting better, happens a little less often. I see your points and will get back to them when I have time. I would also appreciate links for good graphics cards I could buy.

Thank you~


----------

